# Has anyone tried GHB?



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Now I know this is an illegal drug associated with drink spiking but bare with me. I've posted before about how severity of DP/DR is affected by sleep, I believe our sleep is interrupted by all the constant stress we experience. I believe a key factor in recovering from any illness is restorative sleep which is disrupted.

GHB has been shown to help extend the restorative part of sleep as well as release hormones that help the body repair.

http://warddeanmd.com/ghb-powerful-growth-hormone-secretagog/

I know it's hard to get this stuff but I'm really interested in trying it. So far I rely on benzos to get to sleep but I think they eventually suck the joy out of your life by making you feel like a zombie.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I dont really understand what it is, ive heard of it is it supposed to be like alcohol? Ive heard some people say its like a downer version of MDMA either way I really dont think it will cure maybe give temporary relief probably best to stay away. I know a place on the dark net where it is available . It looks pretty addictive I would probably stay away benzos will give you temporary relief as well to get to sleep and back in your sleep pattern just dont use them often. If you think you need for sleep you may be able to get GHB perscribed for that but use it correctly


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

A friend of mine uses it to treat his Narcolepcy and so far it has been doing great for him. He has no dp/dr though.


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

I know they say people should get more REM sleep if they're DP'd or have any sort of mental problems, but I'm not sure if any sort of drug-induced state would really bring that.

Just my opinion.

I'd rather go with something like chamomile or any other natural herb in order to get better sleep quality, rather than turning to drugs.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Not a good idea. GHB / GBL may help temporarily but the "hangover" / withdrawal is a total opposite of its recreational profile, which means restlessness, insomnia and, in severe cases, paranoia. And it's very easy to get into habitual use.

For sleep i can recommend kava kava (if it's legal where you live). That's the best natural thing i've found so far. It mixes very well with cannabidiol and classic anxiolitic herbs such as valerian, lemontree etc. You can read rumors about kava kava being toxic for the liver but it seems that the research showing this has been refuted in the end.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

vanuti vetru said:


> Not a good idea. GHB / GBL may help temporarily but the "hangover" / withdrawal is a total opposite of its recreational profile, which means restlessness, insomnia and, in severe cases, paranoia. And it's very easy to get into habitual use.
> 
> For sleep i can recommend kava kava (if it's legal where you live). That's the best natural thing i've found so far. It mixes very well with cannabidiol and classic anxiolitic herbs such as valerian, lemontree etc. You can read rumors about kava kava being toxic for the liver but it seems that the research showing this has been refuted in the end.


Isn't kava as addictive as some opioids? I've read about its recreational use,not too far from the hypnotic effects of heroin


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Alex617 said:


> Isn't kava as addictive as some opioids? I've read about its recreational use,not too far from the hypnotic effects of heroin


I can hardly understand how kava kava could be compared to opioids. Personally i find absolutely no recreational or addictive quality to it. Even alcohol is more "fun". I haven't drunk it in the traditional form however. I'm taking a store-bought supplement with strong kava kava extract and all the effects it produces is feeling calm, tired and sleepy. Heightening a dose just makes these effects stronger and longer lasting. I've never experienced high or euphoria of any kind.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

My friend with Narcolepsy says GHB has improved his life quality tremendously. He wakes up with a clear vision, zero depressed and very stable. Also it builds near to no tolerance. So if dp/dr is connected with sleep in anyways, it's worth a try.


----------

